# Cringe-worthy Crud



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

What makes you cringe?

This is what makes me cringe.



Spoiler: Plz No










This "comic" is called Garfielf. Yes, Garfielf. Viewer discretion advised if you wanna read it or watch it on YouTube.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 10, 2015)

Well I can't link specifics, but I come across many posts on various sites that are very cringe-worthy. This site is certainly no exception at times.


----------



## Geoni (May 10, 2015)

FFX's Yuna and Titus laughing scene.


----------



## Mariah (May 10, 2015)

I just saw this recently.


----------



## tobi! (May 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I just saw this recently.



Basically this.

I don't want to find it again but I remember seeing a video of a girl reading out a fanfiction between her and Ashton Kutcher at a talent show...


----------



## Miss Vanian (May 10, 2015)

Norski said:


> Basically this.
> 
> I don't want to find it again but I remember seeing a video of a girl reading out a fanfiction between her and Ashton Kutcher at a talent show...



you meaN THIIIIS?






- - - Post Merge - - -

also i really like duran duran and i think thats pretty cringe worthy


----------



## Kuroh (May 10, 2015)

When the Tumblr community acts accepting of people "no matter what race/gender" but then has the mentality that 100% of white people are racist. There is even a post saying that all white people were *born racist* and that they should accept it. It has thousands of notes.


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

"its Melissa bell"

IM Laughing

Little girls wanting their period makes me cringe too


----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> you meaN THIIIIS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you put on the captions it's even more of a mess


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

umeiko said:


> When the Tumblr community acts accepting of people "no matter what race/gender" but then has the mentality that 100% of white people are racist. There is even a post saying that all white people were *born racist* and that they should accept it. It has thousands of notes.


that's tumblr for you their logic is f!cking twisted
by hey what do expect from a bunch of teens who never go outside
because if they did they would get triggered by everything​
- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare into the void, and the void stares back





​


----------



## biibii (May 10, 2015)

Start from 4:00


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Think of people like Chris-chan when I think of the word cringe.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Start from 4:00



I didn't wanna watch the rest. That 40 seconds was the most amazing yet terrible things I've seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare into the void, and the void stares back





​[/QUOTE]

Why


----------



## soda (May 10, 2015)

listening to myself speak is enough


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

whenever I look back and remember the days when I was 14 and went through the 

OMG I'M SO RANDOM PHASE XDDD LOL PIE


-shudders-


----------



## soda (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> whenever I look back and remember the days when I was 14 and went through the
> 
> OMG I'M SO RANDOM PHASE XDDD LOL PIE
> 
> ...



nya~~~~~~~ desu <:3c


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

soda said:


> nya~~~~~~~ desu <:3c



^___________________________^


I'm so glad I never went through a weeaboo phase though
thank god


----------



## Miss Vanian (May 10, 2015)

sometimes i look back at the things i said in middle school and i think abt suicide


----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

http://http://www.p4rgaming.com/

Pretty much this entire website is a cringefest.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)




----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


>



Ugh
Please
No


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (May 10, 2015)

[flashbacks to 6th grade]
[cries out of shame]


----------



## Ramza (May 10, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> http://http://www.p4rgaming.com/
> 
> Pretty much this entire website is a cringefest.



This is a joke website. You know The Onion? It's literally that but just with video games.


----------



## tobi! (May 10, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Think of people like Chris-chan when I think of the word cringe.



omg chris-chan is so old...my school would always talk about it in elementary or mid school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> whenever I look back and remember the days when I was 14 and went through the
> 
> OMG I'M SO RANDOM PHASE XDDD LOL PIE
> 
> ...


I admit I used to be full weeaboo but it only lasted like a month before my friends were like "stop." and I did.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 10, 2015)

34423 said:


> This is a joke website. You know The Onion? It's literally that but just with video games.



Exactly.


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> whenever I look back and remember the days when I was 14 and went through the
> 
> OMG I'M SO RANDOM PHASE XDDD LOL PIE
> 
> ...



I went through that phase when I first joined forums (9-11). I remember all the 'I'm so random and quirky lol xDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!1111!!!!!' 

And the overuse of derp, potato, kawaii. I still cringe to this day because i used to change this, these and that with dis, dese and dat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And when I hated all girls that would wear skirts and those that would be girly lmao 
I always said how much i hated them and how I prefer jeans over skirts, sneakers over heels 

I crie. I crie so bad.


----------



## Katelyn (May 10, 2015)

umeiko said:


> When the Tumblr community acts accepting of people "no matter what race/gender" but then has the mentality that 100% of white people are racist. There is even a post saying that all white people were *born racist* and that they should accept it. It has thousands of notes.



Any Tumblr user that does this better hope they *NEVER* meet me. They are the type of people I would just love to punch a few times.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


>



What the f*** is this? Does she think she looks good?


----------



## Nay (May 10, 2015)

Skyhook said:


>



makes me want to kill myself


----------



## kikiiii (May 10, 2015)

literally my entire roblox phase when i was like 10 was absolutely disgusting


----------



## Ashtot (May 10, 2015)

Don't do drugs kids.


----------



## Dae Min (May 10, 2015)

There is a person who identifies as squirrelkin on tumblr. She only eats nuts and goes out into the forest daily to talk to her squirrel bretherin. She's adamant about teaching her future children all about their squirrel heritage, and she is going to force them to eat only nuts too

I wish I was joking


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> There is a person who identifies as squirrelkin on tumblr. She only eats nuts and goes out into the forest daily to talk to her squirrel bretherin. She's adamant about teaching her future children all about their squirrel heritage, and she is going to force them to eat only nuts too
> 
> I wish I was joking



Looks like she needs to go to the nuthouse. No pun intended.


----------



## Dae Min (May 10, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Looks like she needs to go to the nuthouse. No pun intended.



lmao!

Here's where I read about it: https://forum.encyclopediadramatica.se/threads/****-you-im-a-dragon-the-otherkin-thread.18421/


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Dae Min (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Nay (May 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


>



some people are mentally ill, js. i don't want to get into an argument over otherkin here but generally speaking if they're not forcing their views on you it can be ignored.


----------



## Dae Min (May 10, 2015)

I know. I'm just posting it here because it's cringe-worthy to me, is all


----------



## Mariah (May 10, 2015)

> If I weren’t a squirrelkin, I’d probably be a chickenkin. Just to put into perspective how much I love chickens.



So I guess if you love something so much, you can just...become it?


> i am totally vegan. i eat only nuts. before you comment on how that is unhealthy, i also take a multivitamin every morning to prevent malnutrition or other illnesses.


Oh boy. You can prevent illness with just nuts and a multivitamin. 



> i suffer from PTSD, depression, and severe anxiety. i may have an autism-spectrum disorder, but we’re not sure yet. i’ll keep y’all updated.


Do those mental illnesses generally make people think that they're "otherkin"?


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Cartoons that try to be hip and cool for the kiddies.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 11, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


>



This doesn't belong here. This isn't cringe.

This is... _art_


----------



## Mariah (May 11, 2015)

And here she is forcing her views on others.


----------



## radical6 (May 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> And here she is forcing her views on others.



p sure thats a troll blog

anyway..mhm.../r/redpill or whatever it is


----------



## RayOfHope (May 11, 2015)

audino said:


> some people are mentally ill, js. i don't want to get into an argument over otherkin here but generally speaking if they're not forcing their views on you it can be ignored.



I read her blog sometimes. The squirrel thing doesn't bother me. People believe whatever, not my business. It's her personality that really sucks. :/ Seriously, she has to be a troll...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> And here she is forcing her views on others.



I'm pretty sure that's not even the worst, tbh.

I believe she put her dog on a vegan diet? Which is...probably questionable, at best. :/


----------



## Nay (May 11, 2015)

Wyndfyre said:


> I read her blog sometimes. The squirrel thing doesn't bother me. People believe whatever, not my business. It's her personality that really sucks. Seriously, she _has_ to be a troll...



Yeah I'm not defending her actions, personality, anything, hope it doesn't come off like that.
I just get defensive when ppl are branded as weird for believing in things that may help them cope (srryyy).


----------



## RayOfHope (May 11, 2015)

audino said:


> Yeah I'm not defending her actions, personality, anything, hope it doesn't come off like that.
> I just get defensive when ppl are branded as weird for believing in things that may help them cope (srryyy).



No it didn't, no worries, I feel the same way. cx Of course the whole otherkin thing seems strange to me, but like I said, something like that isn't really my business.


----------



## Mariah (May 11, 2015)

Wyndfyre said:


> I read her blog sometimes. The squirrel thing doesn't bother me. People believe whatever, not my business. It's her personality that really sucks. :/ Seriously, she has to be a troll...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Anyone that puts an animal on a vegan diet has to be a troll. 

Anyway, here are some cringe-worthy girls.


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

I still regret watching this movie


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Any scene on Sonic Free Riders with Shadow's voice. Might as well throw Amy in there too. She sounds like a failed impression of Minnie Mouse.


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Any scene on Sonic Free Riders with Shadow's voice. Might as well throw Amy in there too. She sounds like a failed impression of Minnie Mouse.



Shadow's new voice is so horrible. xD

"You gat this Sanic"


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Any Tumblr user that does this better hope they *NEVER* meet me. They are the type of people I would just love to punch a few times.



White people are stupid


----------



## randomkay (May 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I just saw this recently.



I had to stop a minute in o.o 
it kills me >.<


----------



## radical6 (May 11, 2015)

Capella said:


> White people are stupid



Wow.. Racist much????!!!11


----------



## f11 (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Any Tumblr user that does this better hope they *NEVER* meet me. They are the type of people I would just love to punch a few times.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


it is true. Racism is a systematic thing that all people have and need to be understood and unlearned.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

Peebers said:


> And when I hated all girls that would wear skirts and those that would be girly lmao
> I always said how much i hated them and how I prefer jeans over skirts, sneakers over heels
> 
> I crie. I crie so bad.



oh dear god I was the same
now I'm basically like those types girls I used to hate lol 
also I really want some skirts and dresses :c

also I cringe when I remember those times when I was always like "ewww pink is a  gross color it's too girl, I'm such a tomboyl" >:C and...now....it's my fave color lol


oh gawd I just remembered when I used to quote Gir from invader zim, speaking of invader zim, that show did not age well IMO but maybe it's because I grew tired of that kind of humor, also I can't believe I used to like Gir because everything he said made me cringe the only good characters from that show that I still like are Dib and professor membrane​


----------



## Horus (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


>


what,did I just watch

well she has nice boobs I give her that /shot/​


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...player-could-tickle-the-feet-of-the-villagers

this thread is very cringe worthy​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Reading old things I used to write... When we were cleaning our room my boyfriend found a bunch of notebooks I saved from like middle school, filled with depressing poetry and really atrocious songs... It was horrifying, and I really just wanted to set them all on fire.


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> oh dear god I was the same
> now I'm basically like those types girls I used to hate lol
> also I really want some skirts and dresses :c
> 
> ...



im crying i know right?? 
Now I only really wear shorts and skirts. but if i have to, I wear leggings. jeans are so tiring omf 
AND LEMME JUST SAY HOW GREAT HEELS ARE. THEY MAKE ME FEEL EMPOWERED (idk how though) 

ugh same. I thought I was 'edgy' and 'unique' by liking blue. Yeah.. NO.


----------



## Mariah (May 11, 2015)

Peebers said:


> im crying i know right??
> Now I only really wear shorts and skirts. but if i have to, I wear leggings. jeans are so tiring omf
> AND LEMME JUST SAY HOW GREAT HEELS ARE. THEY MAKE ME FEEL EMPOWERED (idk how though)
> 
> ugh same. I thought I was 'edgy' and 'unique' by liking blue. Yeah.. NO.



Hold on, you're twelve. You still have years of cringe worthy moments ahead of you.


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Horus said:


> snip



the second one makes me so uncomfortable

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Hold on, you're twelve. You still have years of cringe worthy moments ahead of you.



I am very much aware of that. However, I have passed my weeaboo stage and there's LOTS of cringe worthy moments from that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> oh dear god I was the same
> now I'm basically like those types girls I used to hate lol
> also I really want some skirts and dresses :c
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure we are the same person, besides the pink being the fave color, I do like it now though. (And I have a whole ACNL town themed pink) I literally only wear skirts and dresses now, and I really dislike pants. I paint my nails and wear make-up like I never thought I would, and I literally am right now spending like hours looking at SHOES online. It's kind of sickening but I just want them all! I actually wear heels too, even though they're kick-ass black platform booty heels. So while I am still the little goth child I always was so much has changed, and I used to quote and draw Gir CONSTANTLY! "I'm gunna sing the DOOM song, doom doomdooomdooom dooomdooom" God awful man. And even though I am now more of a "high class" or maybe "fancy?" goth, I used to just go to the mall and buy everything with studs on it from HotTopic... oh god. Dark times man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


>



Naughty things in this video, but it is related to this pic, like a lot.


Spoiler: BAKED BEANS


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I just saw this recently.



I just teared up. This part of the brony fandom disgusts me.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

I think the most cringe worthy thing about that video is not the trilby or the cane though those add to it but the fact he can't sing worth crap, like it was so awful, I mean if he sang good then it would be less cringe worthy but he'd have to remove the trilby that needs to go and so does the cane just toss them both away​


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> this thread is very cringe worthy


Now why don't we just Footsie tickle our villagers? ...shiver

Vidya Autism is the best place for cringe videos, here's an example.




NSFW warning, there's a NSFW video in their video list if you happen to go on their channel.


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


>



He used one of those ramen spoons for his cereal. I can't deal 

This video should be re-named- "A day in the life of a weeaboo ****boy"

:^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait is it a girl or a boy

I can't tell smh


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...player-could-tickle-the-feet-of-the-villagers
> 
> this thread is very cringe worthy​


sick fanart warning


Spoiler






they also made this thread


----------



## spCrossing (May 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> sick fanart warning
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The internet is a magical wonderful place isn't it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


>



This is stupendous.


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> sick fanart warning
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



their username is very cringe worthy


----------



## Miss Vanian (May 11, 2015)

people on tumblr are really gross man. there's this weird tumblr culture that's formed, and it basically consists of girls that dye their hair pastel colors and wear glitter and don't bathe.

Ex: http://teeveedinner.tumblr.com/tagged/me


----------



## Katelyn (May 11, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> people on tumblr are really gross man. there's this weird tumblr culture that's formed, and it basically consists of girls that dye their hair pastel colors and wear glitter and don't bathe.
> 
> Ex: http://teeveedinner.tumblr.com/tagged/me



...I'm 99% sure that's not a girl.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

people who wear i.e iron maiden shirts and they don't know the music at all.


----------



## Katelyn (May 11, 2015)

Anybody that tries to identify as "otherkin" makes me cringe. Like, no. You're a f****** human, not "dragonkin" or "squirrelkin" ffs.


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Anybody that tries to identify as "otherkin" makes me cringe. Like, no. You're a f****** human, not "dragonkin" or "squirrelkin" ffs.



This so much lmao 

They try too hard to be a special snowflake and just end up looking stupid.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Anybody that tries to identify as "otherkin" makes me cringe. Like, no. You're a f****** human, not "dragonkin" or "squirrelkin" ffs.



I'm p sure squirrelkin in my new fave word.
Sounds like a cuss word


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm p sure squirrelkin in my new fave word.
> Sounds like a cuss word



haha this

also really crappy country

NO IM NOT PLAYING THE BANJO STFU


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> haha this
> 
> also really crappy country
> 
> NO IM NOT PLAYING THE BANJO STFU



Don't lie, that your fave song


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Don't lie, that your fave song



f u pwincess.

also hot poop is cringy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Anybody that tries to identify as "otherkin" makes me cringe. Like, no. You're a f****** human, not "dragonkin" or "squirrelkin" ffs.



OH an also, it's dovahkin, not dragonkin. omfg. lel


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OH an also, it's dovahkin, not dragonkin. omfg. lel



this too.

dragonkin

lel what is that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this too.
> 
> dragonkin
> 
> lel what is that



it's a more stupid lol, so cringeworthy


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> it's a more stupid lol, so cringeworthy



no i meant dragonkin i know what lel is lmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> no i meant dragonkin i know what lel is lmango



your spacing cornfused me lshifomdadmt

le derp


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> your spacing cornfused me lshifomdadmt
> 
> le derp



oh i see.mm yes perfectly.

also like 7 year old girls with smartphones. le wtf i didn't get a cell phone until i was like.. 10-11 maybe and it was one of those bricks with antenna on it lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

girls in winter wearing ugg boots, short shorts, and thin ass hoodies... like wtf, your feet warm but that's all that matters? there was a group of girls at my school who did this and I was like. tf mang


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> girls in winter wearing ugg boots, short shorts, and thin ass hoodies... like wtf, your feet warm but that's all that matters? there was a group of girls at my school who did this and I was like. tf mang



whaaaat well tween fashion is horrible nowadays lmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> whaaaat well tween fashion is horrible nowadays lmango



not like in the good old 90's.... oh no...wait, i just remembered how horrible fashion in the 90s was


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

when a teacher sees you are on bell tree not doing lesson work lel


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> girls in winter wearing ugg boots, short shorts, and thin ass hoodies... like wtf, your feet warm but that's all that matters? there was a group of girls at my school who did this and I was like. tf mang



Ugg is short for Ugly.


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

B-but I love my uggs!!!


----------



## Katelyn (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OH an also, it's dovahkin, not dragonkin. omfg. lel



Oh, my bad xD I was just quoting what I've seen on Tumblr.


----------



## Celestefey (May 11, 2015)

When people try to act high and mighty and edgy and cool by hating on others because of things they enjoy or make them happy. It's like well it's not really affecting you... So don't be bothered by it. If it makes them happy and it's legitimately not offending anyone and isn't anything troublesome or bad then... Just let them be. :\ No point in it. It's just a bit cringey because they seem so concerned about what other people do with their lives. If you don't agree with it that's okay but there's no point in saying it to seem cool or edgy. Like "omg!!! Unpopular opinion alert XD"


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> girls in winter wearing ugg boots, short shorts, and thin ass hoodies... like wtf, your feet warm but that's all that matters? there was a group of girls at my school who did this and I was like. tf mang



I didn't chose the Ugg life;
The Ugg life chose me.


----------



## SockHead (May 11, 2015)

The word crud lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

SockHead said:


> The word crud lol



i read it as curd first


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

nightcore. it's worse than banjo songs


----------



## MayorBambie (May 11, 2015)

The rubbish confession scenes in anime. They make me want to hide under the covers but I have to keep watching for the subtitles, otherwise I don't know what they're saying :/


----------



## Katelyn (May 11, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> When people try to act high and mighty and edgy and cool by hating on others because of things they enjoy or make them happy. It's like well it's not really affecting you... So don't be bothered by it. If it makes them happy and it's legitimately not offending anyone and isn't anything troublesome or bad then... Just let them be. :\ No point in it. It's just a bit cringey because they seem so concerned about what other people do with their lives. If you don't agree with it that's okay but there's no point in saying it to seem cool or edgy. Like "omg!!! Unpopular opinion alert XD"


So this entire thread?


----------



## Ashtot (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> So this entire thread?



what, there is a difference between hating on people and thinking its funny that there is a guy bathing in baked beans


----------



## Katelyn (May 11, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> what, there is a difference between hating on people and thinking its funny that there is a guy bathing in baked beans



Haha, well that's different than most of the posts here. Most things here would be considered hate by most people.


----------



## Moddie (May 11, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> people on tumblr are really gross man. there's this weird tumblr culture that's formed, and it basically consists of girls that dye their hair pastel colors and wear glitter and don't bathe.
> 
> Ex: http://teeveedinner.tumblr.com/tagged/me



He's male. [I went through the FAQ on his blog. He also prefers male pronouns, he/him/his.]
Anyway, I don't think he looks bad. Definitely not cringe-worthy and I wouldn't even call the hair a pastel colour. Personally, I honestly like dyed hair, I see nothing wrong with it can be pretty cool looking. I feel indifferent about glitter, I guess it's fine so long as the person wearing it doesn't get it everywhere. I agree, not washing is really gross, but I don't understand how you came to the conclusion your example doesn't.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:
			
		

> anybody that tries to identify as "otherkin" makes me cringe. Like, no. You're a f****** human, not "dragonkin" or "squirrelkin" ffs.


Excuse me I identify as napkin and I find this offensive >:c

Oh god I thought of another thing that makes me cringe people who say they're insane and they say it's so much fun to sound 2edgy4u and people who self diagnosed themselves because they think having a mental disorder is cute/cool,screw those people okay as someone who actually suffers from from a few mental disorders I can easily say they are not fun they are not cute/cool they frikken suck and sometimes they can make it hard for you function in life for example I was taken out of school because my panic attacks were getting worse and worse to the point they began to get violent so for my safety and others my parents and the school staff agreed it would be best to take me out of school to just do home computer schooling. I'm also not allowed to get a job for awhile because I'm not mentally fit to have one because they also don't want me to hurt myself or others also guess who said this my state government they sent a letter in the Mail stating it and I'm a 24 year old who still lives with their parents cause my mental disorders make it hard for me function alone.
By hey if they want a mental disorder to be "cute/cool" they can
take a few of mine cause I don't want them. 
Because I hate that I had to be kicked out of school
I hate how I can't get a job I hate how I can never
live on my own I also hate how I can't sleep well or
At all because of frequent nightmare/Terrors
And I hate having my parents being scared of me when I get angry that I have to stay locked up in my room until I calm down​


----------



## Mariah (May 11, 2015)

I thought this was a cringe thread, not a pet peeve thread.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I thought this was a cringe thread, not a pet peeve thread.



they pretty much go together so it was asked for


----------



## Franny (May 11, 2015)

cosplayers acting in character in public places that arent cons i.e walmart or mcdonalds or smth
im not against cosplay but still (a great example would be homestuck cosplayers)


----------



## f11 (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Anybody that tries to identify as "otherkin" makes me cringe. Like, no. You're a f****** human, not "dragonkin" or "squirrelkin" ffs.


haha yeah it's great to deny people's dysphoria and what they identify as! so cringe worthy


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Shadow's new voice is so horrible. xD
> 
> "You gat this Sanic"



"You know what makes you weak? Your loyalty to your pathetic friends!"

Is this a PSA or something?


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I thought this was a cringe thread, not a pet peeve thread.



I cringe when people have stupid pet peeves. It's one of my pet peeves. 

Did I blow your mind or what


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Capella said:


> White people are stupid



This is a joke, right?


----------



## pocky (May 11, 2015)

Reddit bros who use their memes irl and legitimately believe in the whole "nice guys finish last" **** while simultaneously treating women like they're somehow inferior to them based on gender alone.


The second subculture that makes me cringe is something that I saw a lot while in high school. I don't know if this is still a thing cause I graduated back in 2009. And I'm sorry if it offends anyone here, but... there is a brand of anime nerds that just really creepy. Now don't get me wrong, I was an anime nerd myself. But I'm talking about the ones that acted like anime cliches tbh.

To give you an example: there was this one guy in my high school who always wore a trench coat and one of those naruto traitor headbands. he always very serious and went around scoffing and calling people pathetic under his breath. with him were always these two girls who wore kitty headbands and acted like anime catgirls (even meowing and all) All three were always super inappropriate with each other, with the guy just "accidentally" groping the girl's in public and making exaggerated shocked faces and the girls always 'glomping' him. It was very... very awkward to watch.  (disclaimer: I dont care if somebody wears a naruto headband or if they wear kitty ears, it was their behavior that was off putting to me)


----------



## Miss Vanian (May 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> He's male. [I went through the FAQ on his blog. He also prefers male pronouns, he/him/his.]
> Anyway, I don't think he looks bad. Definitely not cringe-worthy and I wouldn't even call the hair a pastel colour. Personally, I honestly like dyed hair, I see nothing wrong with it can be pretty cool looking. I feel indifferent about glitter, I guess it's fine so long as the person wearing it doesn't get it everywhere. I agree, not washing is really gross, but I don't understand how you came to the conclusion your example doesn't.



there's a whole culture of people that look like he does, mostly girls, and a lot of them brag about how they don't wash their hair cause the natural oils are good for their hair, or how they don't use deodorant because it has chemicals or something stupid lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> there's a whole culture of people that look like he does, mostly girls, and a lot of them brag about how they don't wash their hair cause the natural oils are good for their hair, or how they don't use deodorant because it has chemicals or something stupid lmao.



then they think they are "hippies"

rofl.


----------



## Moddie (May 11, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> there's a whole culture of people that look like he does, mostly girls, and a lot of them brag about how they don't wash their hair cause the natural oils are good for their hair, or how they don't use deodorant because it has chemicals or something stupid lmao.



Oh, that's not really a _weird tumblr culture_ then. Like Noiru said, that's just hippies.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Oh, that's not really a _weird tumblr culture_ then. Like Noiru said, that's just hippies.



in quotation marks. they like to think they are but they probably do that because they want to pose for a hipster culture or whatever not really hippies. more green/farming people


----------



## Miss Vanian (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> in quotation marks. they like to think they are but they probably do that because they want to pose for a hipster culture or whatever not really hippies. more green/farming people



a lot of them like to label themselves as "riot grrls" too though

like... are you sure?

riot grrl as in punk?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> a lot of them like to label themselves as "riot grrls" too though
> 
> like... are you sure?
> 
> riot grrl as in punk?



as in the 90s music/feminist movement 

lol they are cringy

also you are not a hippie per se just because you use those things.


----------



## Moddie (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> as in the 90s music/feminist movement
> 
> lol they are cringy
> 
> also you are not a hippie per se just because you use those things.



Then what makes a hippie? I am not trying to be ignorant but from what I understand to be a hippy all you need to be involved with is the aesthetic. Everything else just seems secondary.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Then what makes a hippie? I am not trying to be ignorant but from what I understand to be a hippy all you need to be involved with is the aesthetic. Everything else just seems secondary.



there are various political stands and opinions that comes with it not only washing your hair with oil or doing tumblrs about it

as for the aesthetic.. yes they do/did dress in a certain way i dont say we don't. i am into the style as well.

yeah im pretty open minded against drugs but with all the chemicals mixed in today i'd try weeds and milder stuff at most.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 11, 2015)

Hating on furries always makes me cringe. I mean, fair enough if people think they're a bit out of whack, but I don't see things wrong with going with the fantasy you want until it disrupts lives. I can understand the distastes on specific furries (like the perverts or the ones who give them a bad name), but not when they're all bunched together, mainly because the group is really diverse in itself zel. I mean zel, I'm a furry myself and I don't see a very good reason why I'd be hated other than going off the diving board into a pool of gelatin.

"No one cares" as a reply to something is really painful. It might be obvious, but when one states it, in that case one's stating the obvious; usually something that doesn't rub off well. Context-wise, it is often offensive.  From a literal perspective, it's also vague in interpretation, because literally it would always a false statement to say such, because at the time one replies with it, they had to have cared about it at that point.

Immature guys and girls in school. In high school I ran into them ALL THE FREAKING TIME. I would stay out of the bathroom as much as possible just to get away from the conversations that might disgust me. I'd get teased a LOT (to an outrageous amount) about my own fears. It just sucked...(And strangely, most of these mean people were male...)
Most of the friends I ended up making were girls who considered me very nice and were wonderful people in return who I imagine are currently fulfilling their future goals successfully, or teachers who I'd still like to keep contact with as close friends.

Horses. I don't like going into the territory of disliking a particular race, but horses kinda freak me out. I don't even know why humans have tamed them IRL in the first place! They have so much back muscle in them that a single kick from them could dislodge a shoulder bone with ease...It's so confusing! @@

Bad use of gross-out humor, but particularly in cartoons. Gross-out in cartoons is intended to keep viewers from trying to do a certain thing by presenting something unpleasant as a consequence of doing so, often dramatized. I don't like it when it's used all willy-nilly without teaching something about the subject in question; often leads to a bad episode (or something REALLY bad), or sometimes an entire show. I also dislike if it decreases the cuteness of a show when it tries to follow cuteness as a general theme; granted, sometimes a thing that's a bit disgusting is a necessary evil to help push a plot point or moral.

People with seemingly no talent or appear as such. I know this sounds unrealistic, but everyone's good at something, and not everyone's great at the same thing. It just feels a bit weird, especially in fiction, when I see one person who doesn't appear to have any (or at least, many) good qualities about themselves. Especially nudges me in the wrong places when it isn't expanded on as a plot point, sometimes for depression, to find something redeeming in oneself, etc. and just leaving the person as a failure. People might not be equal, but it's mean-spirited to make it painfully obvious.
This sometimes happens to the butt monkeys (see TVTropes for definition), and sometimes to villains.

Babies. I can't stand the idea of being a parent...It's way too hard, and I'd rather with my own life first zel. Very brief statement, but this is all I need to say.

Luck-based levels/gimmicks in games where luck isn't supposed to be a major factor (Some of Mario Kart, some RPG bosses, etc.). Fairly obvious why...That said, I'm fine with things that do require skill somewhere in the process (for example, comboing into Mr. Game & Watch's Judgment in Smash games, which is luck-based in what it does, but has the potential to act as a Rest), but I'm not fine when an RPG boss can easily luckscrew.

Spoiling things about things I didn't want to see until it released, or I actually played it (story spoilers), or overly hyping about something to the point of, like, ridiculousness.

The idea that most games these days don't think 2D will cut the bill for video games. For me? 2D gameplay is perfectly fine. I don't like the whole craziness that every single game needs to be in 3D or whatnot, even if some games might be easier to make that way. I know, immersion factor, but yeah...The 2D factor is also one of the main reason I like indie games these days.
2.5D games, like Grand Chase/Elsword, are safe from this. I'm hampering 3D gameplay, not 3D graphics (unless they look way too polygonal or unusual, like some of the N64/PS1 era)
The worst example? Maplestory 2. The fact that Maplestory 2 is three-dimensional is a betrayal to its highly successful successor zel! I will never forgive whoever thought making a Maplestory sequel three-dimensional was a good idea! @@

Hmm...what else.....
......
......
Actually this is kinda...a lot...O_O I think I'll stop my rant here zel.


----------



## Moddie (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> there are various political stands and opinions that comes with it not only washing your hair with oil.
> 
> as for the aesthetic.. yes they do/did dress in a certain way i dont say we don't. i am into the style as well.



Ah okay. I literally just thought it was a type of fashion, like goth for example. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Anybody that tries to identify as "otherkin" makes me cringe. Like, no. You're a f****** human, not "dragonkin" or "squirrelkin" ffs.


Do u even know why they identify as otherkin lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 11, 2015)

Anyone whom I've added on my Ignore List.


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

honestly like a majority of the people posting in this thread l m a o


----------



## Miss Vanian (May 11, 2015)

Capella said:


> Do u even know why they identify as otherkin lol



yea it's a coping mechanism for people with mental illnesses. idk i guess if it's what they really need then whatever man


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)




----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> honestly like a majority of the people posting in this thread l m a o



Actually I take this back maybe like just shy of half the people on this thread


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Actually I take this back maybe like just shy of half the people on this thread



I'm sure I'm one of them but I can understand that, and I can't say I blame you TBH


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Actually I take this back maybe like just shy of half the people on this thread



And I'm probably one of them because I mentioned I'm afraid of horses @@ I don't know zel...


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 11, 2015)

kids on the internet make me cringe. that's about it.
also stupid joke posts I see on tumblr. I know humor is subjective, sure. but. wow. just. no.


----------



## eggs (May 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This is a joke, right?



don't even try to question.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> haha yeah it's great to deny people's dysphoria and what they identify as! so cringe worthy



people that hate on otherkin for basically no reason and don't know why they identify as such in the first place are cringe-worthy.


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

eggs said:


> don't even try to question.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omfg I'm cringing right now


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Bon Bonne said:


> kids on the internet make me cringe. that's about it.
> also stupid joke posts I see on tumblr. I know humor is subjective, sure. but. wow. just. no.



kid on the internet reporting for duty lmao


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

I'm sick of this otherkin bull**** anyone who calls themselves that needs to go see a psychiatrist you most def. need one


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Ah okay. I literally just thought it was a type of fashion, like goth for example. Thanks for clearing that up.



yeah, same with the riot grrl, it was a feminist (with some punk) to it movement it was just not about namedropping people or dressing a certain way.

no problems, it just annoys me when people assume someone is hippie just cause they live on the country and wash clothes with oil. sure they might be but hell they could have a chemical lab there and shoot terrorists.

there are probably some good articles around the hippie culture and while you shouldn't use wikipedia too much that one on hippies is alright.


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I'm sick of this otherkin bull**** anyone who calls themselves that needs to go see a psychiatrist you most def. need one



nice job for being ignorant as hell lol.


----------



## f11 (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I'm sick of this otherkin bull**** anyone who calls themselves that needs to go see a psychiatrist you most def. need one


I'm sick of this abeleist bull**** anyone who is abeleist needs to stfu you most def. need to


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

I'm going through the squirrelkin girl's blog and she says this about vegetarians-

"Posers. You’re in or you’re out, you support animals or you ****ing don’t. If you eat eggs, drink milk, eat cheese, whatever, you are still supporting the slaughter or literally trillions of innocent animals. So yeah basically vegetarians are **** and if you’re not vegan then you’re wrong."

The cringe is real tbh


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

let's all get ready for sh!t to starts flying in this thread
cause I can feel the storm coming.​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

This thread is headed in a bad direction.


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This thread is headed in a bad direction.



it was when it started imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> I'm sick of this abeleist bull**** anyone who is abeleist needs to stfu you most def. need to



thank u so much I love u crys


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> nice job for being ignorant as hell lol.



L m a o you need to get in touch with reality if you really think that is normal behavior omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> I'm sick of this abeleist bull**** anyone who is abeleist needs to stfu you most def. need to



You identify as otherkin don't u lmao


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

fun fact I know a few trans people who dislike otherkins
because they believe they give trans people a bad name and make them look like a joke.
seriously they want people to take them seriously but here comes the otherkins​


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> let's all get ready for sh!t to starts flying in this thread
> cause I can feel the storm coming.​





DarkDesertFox said:


> This thread is headed in a bad direction.



Now I'm just waiting for whoever takes the first step.


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> L m a o you need to get in touch with reality if you really think that is normal behavior omg


it's 2015 not the 19th century stop ridiculing people for what they identify as


----------



## f11 (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> L m a o you need to get in touch with reality if you really think that is normal behavior omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


i don't lmao


----------



## nard (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> L m a o you need to get in touch with reality if you really think that is normal behavior omg



honey bunches

you need to accept that there's people who arent like you

people can live life however they want to and if you cant accept that, it doesnt mean they're messed up


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> it's 2015 not the 19th century stop ridiculing people for what they identify as



Honey you need to wake up an smell the coffee anyone who identifies as a ****ing squirrel needs clinical help. I'm not ridiculing anyone I'm genuinely concerned for their mental wellbeing cause there's something seriously wrong

- - - Post Merge - - -



nard said:


> honey bunches
> 
> you need to accept that there's people who arent like you
> 
> people can live life however they want to and if you cant accept that, it doesnt mean they're messed up




I'm sorry but yes it does mean they're messed up you all came straight from tumblr didn't u


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Honey you need to wake up an smell the coffee anyone who identifies as a ****ing squirrel needs clinical help. I'm not ridiculing anyone I'm genuinely concerned for their mental wellbeing cause there's something seriously wrong


"not ridiculing", huh? then what's this?


kayleee said:


> I'm sick of this otherkin bull**** anyone who calls themselves that needs to go see a psychiatrist you most def. need one


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Honey you need to wake up an smell the coffee anyone who identifies as a ****ing squirrel needs clinical help. I'm not ridiculing anyone I'm genuinely concerned for their mental wellbeing cause there's something seriously wrong
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



a lot of otherkin actually do use their identity as a coping mechanism so if you actually cared about their mental well being you'd leave them alone.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

ah yes the storm is brewing faster and faster I can feel it lol​


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> "not ridiculing", huh? then what's this?



Umm... That's called saying go see a psychiatrist cause you def. need one.... nothing in that post is making fun of them... Can u read hun


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Umm... That's called saying go see a psychiatrist cause you def. need one.... nothing in that post is making fun of them... Can u read hun


you're telling them that they need medical attention just because they use a coping mechanism????? lol


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> a lot of otherkin actually do use their identity as a coping mechanism so if you actually cared about their mental well being you'd leave them alone.



Omfg the stupidity in this thread physically pains me
There is something wrong with someone that is that out of touch with reality. Period. And because of that they should probably get help because they could rly use it


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

well tech if they are using something to cope with it means they are dealing with some issues in their life that they need to talk about so seeing a therapist to talk about those issues can help hell even just talking to a friend can help. I'm not say they need medical help but they should at least try talking about things that are probably bothering them.​


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Omfg the stupidity in this thread physically pains me
> There is something wrong with someone that is that out of touch with reality. Period. And because of that they should probably get help because they could rly use it


a+ for contradicting yourself

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> well tech if they are using something to cope with it means they are dealing with some issues in their life that they need to talk about so seeing a therapist to talk about those issues can help.
> hell even just talking to a friend can help.


yes but saying that they "need to get in touch with reality" doesn't make it any better

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna leave lol i need to do my hw


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> you're telling them that they need medical attention just because they use a coping mechanism????? lol



Yeah I think a better coping mechanism would prob. be medication but oops wait I forgot it's totally okay for people to actually believe they're supposed to be a squirrel 

What a world we live in


----------



## f11 (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> well tech if they are using something to cope with it means they are dealing with some issues in their life that they need to talk about so seeing a therapist to talk about those issues can help.
> hell even just talking to a friend can help.


having body dysphoria can't be solved by talking to a friend. Hating your body everyday can't be solved by  talking with a friend.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Yeah I think a better coping mechanism would prob. be medication but oops wait I forgot it's totally okay for people to actually believe they're supposed to be a squirrel
> 
> What a world we live in


 and for those who can't afford medicine?


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Crys said:


> having body dysphoria can't be solved by talking to a friend. Hating your body everyday can't be solved by  talking with a friend.



Yeah but seeing a psychiatrist can help wow amazing


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

yeah, that is true but like I said they just need to try and talk to someone
they can continue identify with whatever they want and tell people why they do it
and how and why it helps them cope with the issues they are dealing in their life.​


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Yeah but seeing a psychiatrist can help wow amazing



yes, I'm cured of my depression and anxiety by visiting the psychiatrist!! wow, thanks for the help doc!!!


----------



## f11 (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Yeah but seeing a psychiatrist can help wow amazing


oh wow because everyone can afford that much medical attention right?


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> yes, I'm cured of my depression and anxiety by visiting the psychiatrist!! wow, thanks for the help doc!!!



Are you serious rn

Do u even actually know what a psychatrist is I think u should look it up before you try and continue


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> yes, I'm cured of my depression and anxiety by visiting the psychiatrist!! wow, thanks for the help doc!!!



Are you serious rn


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Crys said:


> oh wow because everyone can afford that much medical attention right?



Look I get that this is the logical next step in your argument that's clearly failing but I can't solve all the worlds problems the point is there is a psychiatric issue with someone that identifies as otherkin and the fact that you find that completely normal and conceivable makes me very worried


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

Crys said:


> having body dysphoria can't be solved by talking to a friend. Hating your body everyday can't be solved by  talking with a friend.


no duh sherlock how long did it take for you to solve that mystery?

I know what it;s like to hate your own body I hate being in a girls body 
I don't even wish I had a boys body either in fact I don't want a body at all
I'm disgusted by my own genitals as well as the male ones, yes I know your genitals have nothing to do with genders but still they make me sick they're gross. as a kid I was always told by girls I was too boyish to hang out with them, and the boys always told me I was too girly to hang out with them, so I was constantly confused as to where I belonged since I was a child I would even start pretending I had no gender and I still do now from this day and heck I;m now even convinced I don't have one but then stupid body issues happen and ruins it all.I'm aware of what my sex is yes but my gender to me is a still a mystery while I don't mind people referring me as girl sometimes it still sort of makes me uncomfy which is why I prefer they/them the most when it comes to a gender cause like I said I never felt like I fitted in with being a girl or a boy.​


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

So, when is this thread going to be closed?


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Look I get that this is the logical next step in your argument that's clearly failing but I can't solve all the worlds problems the point is there is a psychiatric issue with someone that identifies as otherkin and the fact that you find that completely normal and conceivable makes me very worried



Shut up idiot.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> So, when is this thread going to be closed?




honestly I hope soon​


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> honestly I hope soon​



Yeah...



Guys stop.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

me too because this thread is full of bigots


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 11, 2015)

STAHP TALKING ABOUT OTHERKINS!!!

I don't like it when you talk about one thing NONSTOP!!


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> STAHP TALKING ABOUT OTHERKINS!!!
> 
> I don't like it when you talk about one thing NONSTOP!!



I agree.
I don't like how people are arguing over nothing. This was meant to be innocent.
Mod is coming soon probably.


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> STAHP TALKING ABOUT OTHERKINS!!!
> 
> I don't like it when you talk about one thing NONSTOP!!



I don't like it when people are ignorant NONSTOP!!


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

SHERLOCK-IN-CAMELOT ANSWERED:
proof we get bullied all the time. hey ass-butt, did you ever realize that your the bully here? your contradicting yourself here. also not all these shows are about cis white men as your showing your ignorance once again. You think your sooo superior just because you dont like any tv shows or fandoms and im SICK OF IT! NO ONE is better than anybody else!! Were all human. Were all equal. get over youreself. and people do get killed and kicked out of there homes for MANY REASONS not just being queer or trans ok, in the wise words of sherlock holmes


----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

u know whats cringe worthy
u


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

sweetie, you are literally so out of line it’s ****ing unbelievable. i could drag you so hard right now but i know you’ll just end up crying. i’ve roasted you before and you know it. chances are you’ll just say i bullied you because you’re gay and have different skin. talk **** get hit, you don’t wanna mess with me kiddo; i’ve got a black belt.i know threats are ****ed up but that’s all i’ve been receiving all day, probably from her royal hoodrat olive and all of her nasty friends. but you can gang up on me and make fun of me for being goth all you want. i’ve been hurt a lot. my first boyfriend cheated on me, my dad screams if i forget to do my chores, and there are some days i don’t even want to get out of bed in the mornings.i’m a jaded teenage girl. i’ve been through **** that you wouldn’t even dream of. you think your life is hard? try asking the cutest guy in your grade out in the middle of the cafeteria only to find out he has a ****ing girlfriend. you don’t know my life or my story so keep my name out of your nasty mouth. life is a battlefield and it looks like i’ve already won.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 11, 2015)

Your signature.

You disgust me.


----------



## Jawile (May 11, 2015)

GO GO GO


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen, I am just gonna state the obvious: we have a doppelganger in our midst. As a civilization that respects creative integrity and intellectual property, I am disgusted at how much you have copied me. Do you not have any value or respect for originality? You’re a laughing stock, it’s cheesy, it’s disgusting. I personally find it absolutely artistically atrocious. I am embarrassed to be sitting here in your presence having to even dignify you with an answer of my opinion


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

i just noticed the op was about that weird garfield comic gfdi


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

What the **** did you just ****ing say about me, you little *****? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the **** out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my ****ing words. You think you can get away with saying that **** to me over the Internet? Think again, ****er. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re ****ing dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little ****. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your ****ing tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will **** fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re ****ing dead, kiddo.

im so sorry


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Capella said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I am just gonna state the obvious: we have a doppelganger in our midst. As a civilization that respects creative integrity and intellectual property, I am disgusted at how much you have copied me. Do you not have any value or respect for originality? You?re a laughing stock, it?s cheesy, it?s disgusting. I personally find it absolutely artistically atrocious. I am embarrassed to be sitting here in your presence having to even dignify you with an answer of my opinion



If your talking to me...
Kay.
I like how your wasting your time completely just to make this thread worse.


----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> If your talking to me...
> Kay.
> I like how your wasting your time completely just to make this thread worse.



What the heck did you just flipping say about me, you big meanie? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Tiny Tots Program, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on the girl's bathroom, and I have over 300 confirmed noogies. I am trained in Nerf warfare and I have the most gold stars in the entire kindergarten class. You are nothing to me but just another butthead. I will beat you the heck up with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my dang words. You think you can get away with saying that baloney to me on the glowy type-box? Think again, doodiehead. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of teachers across the USA and your parents are being called to pick you up right now so you better prepare for the spanking, junior. The spanking that wipes out the dumb little thing you call your playtime. You're in big darn trouble, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can wedgie you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed fartfights, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States PTA and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your dorky bottom off the face of the playground, you little poopypants. If only you could have known what serious punishments your little "smartypants" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your goshdarned tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you silly doofus. I will spray boogers all over you and you will cry about it. You're frickin grounded, buttmunch.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> i just noticed the op was about that weird garfield comic gfdi



Garfielf is a mess. It's funny only because of the cringe factor in it.
And the voices in the videos are worse than montage parody voices.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

A liberal muslim homosexual ACLU lawyer professor and abortion doctor was teaching a class on Karl Marx, known atheist.

”Before the class begins, you must get on your knees and worship Marx and accept that he was the most highly-evolved being the world has ever known, even greater than Jesus Christ!”

At this moment, a brave, patriotic, pro-life Navy SEAL champion who had served 1500 tours of duty and understood the necessity of war and fully supported all military decision made by the United States stood up and held up a rock.

”How old is this rock, pinhead?”

The arrogant professor smirked quite Jewishly and smugly replied, “4.6 billion years, you stupid Christian!”

”Wrong. It’s been 5,000 years since God created it. If it was 4.6 billion years old and evolution, as you say, is real… then it should be an animal now!”

The professor was visibly shaken, and dropped his chalk and copy of Origin of the Species. He stormed out of the room crying those liberal crocodile tears. The same tears liberals cry for the “poor” (who today live in such luxury that most own refrigerators) when they jealously try to claw justly earned wealth from the deserving job creators. There is no doubt that at this point our professor, DeShawn Washington, wished he had pulled himself up by his bootstraps and become more than a sophist liberal professor. He wished so much that he had a gun to shoot himself from embarrassment, but he himself had petitioned against them! The students applauded and all registered Republican that day and accepted Jesus as their lord and savior. An eagle named “Small Government” flew into the room and perched atop the American Flag and shed a tear on the chalk. The pledge of allegiance was read several times, and God himself showed up and enacted a flat tax rate across the country. The professor lost his tenure and was fired the next day. He died of the gay plague AIDS and was tossed into the lake of fire for all eternity. Semper Fi.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Beary said:


> What the heck did you just flipping say about me, you big meanie? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Tiny Tots Program, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on the girl's bathroom, and I have over 300 confirmed noogies. I am trained in Nerf warfare and I have the most gold stars in the entire kindergarten class. You are nothing to me but just another butthead. I will beat you the heck up with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my dang words. You think you can get away with saying that baloney to me on the glowy type-box? Think again, doodiehead. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of teachers across the USA and your parents are being called to pick you up right now so you better prepare for the spanking, junior. The spanking that wipes out the dumb little thing you call your playtime. You're in big darn trouble, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can wedgie you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed fartfights, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States PTA and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your dorky bottom off the face of the playground, you little poopypants. If only you could have known what serious punishments your little "smartypants" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your goshdarned tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you silly doofus. I will spray boogers all over you and you will cry about it. You're frickin grounded, buttmunch.



You having fun?


----------



## Jawile (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> You having fun?



What outcry have you uttered about my person, you oafish brute? I shall cordially remind you that I was the best scholar in my law class in Oxford, and I have been involved in several frivolous tea parties and courtroom disputes, and I have over 300 boxes of Earl Gray. I am proficient in the Simian school of diplomacy and I am the top linguist in my book club. Know that you resemble nothing in my eyes save for yet another uncultured mind. I will hasten your undisputed expiritation of the world with grace and finesse. The thought that you can retreat after jesting of such matters over the internet is laughable. As of this moment, I am telephoning a mutual friend to negotiate a swift and sure rebuttal to your argument so I would implore you to prepare yourself for the upcoming verbal deluge. The deluge that will no doubt saturate your life with discomfort. You are well and truly wrong, my good sir. My abilities of travel are unmatched, and I can recite over 700 lines from Shakespeare, and that is just from Hamlet. The amount of knowledge that I have acrued is vast, and I shall use it to firmly state my authority on such matters, you rapscallion. Truly, I wished you had some semblance of knowledge on the matter you have brought up and it's repercussions. Alas, you did not, and now you will suffer a fate most dire, you plebian. I shall defecate concentrated dislike upon you and you shall struggle to survive in it's waters. Pistols at dawn, old boy.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## pocky (May 11, 2015)

I personally am glad threads like this one exist. Makes it easier for me to identify the types of people I'd like to avoid on this website


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 11, 2015)

A FAKER!?

...

We have a CHANGELING!! Those things will eat love!

Capella is the Faker!


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Beary said:


> What outcry have you uttered about my person, you oafish brute? I shall cordially remind you that I was the best scholar in my law class in Oxford, and I have been involved in several frivolous tea parties and courtroom disputes, and I have over 300 boxes of Earl Gray. I am proficient in the Simian school of diplomacy and I am the top linguist in my book club. Know that you resemble nothing in my eyes save for yet another uncultured mind. I will hasten your undisputed expiritation of the world with grace and finesse. The thought that you can retreat after jesting of such matters over the internet is laughable. As of this moment, I am telephoning a mutual friend to negotiate a swift and sure rebuttal to your argument so I would implore you to prepare yourself for the upcoming verbal deluge. The deluge that will no doubt saturate your life with discomfort. You are well and truly wrong, my good sir. My abilities of travel are unmatched, and I can recite over 700 lines from Shakespeare, and that is just from Hamlet. The amount of knowledge that I have acrued is vast, and I shall use it to firmly state my authority on such matters, you rapscallion. Truly, I wished you had some semblance of knowledge on the matter you have brought up and it's repercussions. Alas, you did not, and now you will suffer a fate most dire, you plebian. I shall defecate concentrated dislike upon you and you shall struggle to survive in it's waters. Pistols at dawn, old boy.



You should write an insult book. I read that while eating popcorn.
Good book if you were to publish it


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

pocky said:


> I personally am glad threads like this one exist. Makes it easier for me to identify the types of people I'd like to avoid on this website



Beary is one of them.
Meanwhile, I'm trying to stop this crap by contacting Kaiaa about my OWN THREAD getting out of hand.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

pocky said:


> I personally am glad threads like this one exist. Makes it easier for me to identify the types of people I'd like to avoid on this website



me


----------



## Jawile (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Capella said:


> me



Sure.
Funny thing is I didn't say you because you actually are clever (sometimes) with what material you use to troll.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



EpicLazer said:


> Sure.
> Funny thing is I didn't say you because you actually are clever (sometimes) with what material you use to troll.



didnt ask


----------



## Aradai (May 11, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> Sure.
> Funny thing is I didn't say you because you actually are clever (sometimes) with what material you use to troll.



me


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 11, 2015)

Beary said:


> What the heck did you just flipping say about me, you big meanie? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Tiny Tots Program, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on the girl's bathroom, and I have over 300 confirmed noogies. I am trained in Nerf warfare and I have the most gold stars in the entire kindergarten class. You are nothing to me but just another butthead. I will beat you the heck up with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my dang words. You think you can get away with saying that baloney to me on the glowy type-box? Think again, doodiehead. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of teachers across the USA and your parents are being called to pick you up right now so you better prepare for the spanking, junior. The spanking that wipes out the dumb little thing you call your playtime. You're in big darn trouble, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can wedgie you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed fartfights, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States PTA and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your dorky bottom off the face of the playground, you little poopypants. If only you could have known what serious punishments your little "smartypants" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your goshdarned tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you silly doofus. I will spray boogers all over you and you will cry about it. You're frickin grounded, buttmunch./What the **** did you just ****ing say about me, you little *****? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the **** out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my ****ing words. You think you can get away with saying that **** to me over the Internet? Think again, ****er. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re ****ing dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little ****. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your ****ing tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will **** fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re ****ing dead, kiddo.
> 
> im so sorry



Here's the faker!!



Capella said:


>



I have the cracker gun!!


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> Beary is one of them.
> Meanwhile, I'm trying to stop this crap by contacting Kaiaa about my OWN THREAD getting out of hand.








keep believing that mr. ignorant


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 11, 2015)

yikes what is this mess


----------



## Jawile (May 11, 2015)

sounds like some of you aren't down wit' O.P.P.


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Mahoushoujo said:


> yikes what is this mess



Something a few known trolls started.

It began with on-topic.
Ended with annoyance.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

andd boom.

the concept of you guys arguing is cringe-worthy. get a life.


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Capella said:


> Shut up idiot.



Are you 12?


----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> Something a few known trolls started.
> 
> It began with on-topic.
> Ended with annoyance.



honey
we're on topic
isnt this all cringe-worthy :^)


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Are you 12?



are you judgmental?


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Bye.
I'll just wait for the thread to close.
Enjoy it while it lasts, Beary and Capella.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Are you 12?


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Beary said:


> are you judgmental?



why are u asking isn't it obvious


----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> Bye.
> I'll just wait for the thread to close.
> Enjoy it while it lasts, Beary and Capella.


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Capella said:


>



So yes


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Are you 12?



Nah, I'm the 12 year old.


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> So yes


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

this thread tumblr triggers me​


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Nah, I'm the 12 year old.



Oh rly? If ur 12 they must be like 8 at the most omg


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Spongebob (May 11, 2015)

Jawile said:


>



Did he Kermit suicide


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

well time for other cringe worthy stuff besides what's happening in this thread


----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Did he Kermit suicide


I lol'd so much​


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Spongebob (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> well time for other cringe worthy stuff besides what's happening in this thread



All the brony stuff on this thread has made me cringe to no end


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

this thread def lives up to its name congrats every1


----------



## EpicLazer (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> well time for other cringe worthy stuff besides what's happening in this thread



Thanks.
Just so you know, I'm still looking at what you guys are doing.


----------



## Beary (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)




----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

EpicLazer said:


> Thanks.
> Just so you know, I'm still looking at what you guys are doing.



Is that a threat


----------



## Capella (May 11, 2015)

Mods onlien good

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Spongebob (May 11, 2015)

http://youtu.be/aRdcptG365I

This vid will make you die of cringe


----------

